# New FF Board - End of the Road ..... or Not



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Dear members,

A new board has been specially created for those of you who are contemplating what you will do next with regard to your infertility journey. You maybe someone who may fall into one of the following categories:

This is your last go at tx - for whatever reason
You are wondering if theres one more thing you could possibly try to get that BFP eg immune testing/pgd etc
You cant do another tx - but are considering adoption/fostering/surrogacy

FF really hopes this board provides a place where you can ask questions and find an alternative "something" to help you make your decision whether to continue on your current path - or to take a slight detour.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=539.0

Good luck         

Mini x


----------

